# benötige hilfe für ein such- und verschieb-script



## Tinobee (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo gemeinde,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem kleinen script für meinen server. es soll ordner, die die crc-prüfung nicht bestehen vor dem transfer von einer platte auf eine andere dann auf der anderen garnicht erst erstellen. bislang werden die ordner, deren inhalte die crc-prüfung mittels .sfv datei nicht bestehen, auf der neuen platte erstellt und liegen dann leer da rum oder beinhalten nur dateien, die durch den filter gelangen, weil sich nicht in die crc-prüfsumme eingerechnet sind. 

ich hab von scripting leider überhaupt keine ahnung. momentan lerne ich grad ein bisschen java, aber ich befürchte, dass ich das auf die schnelle nicht hinbekomme.

hat von euch zufällig schonmal jemand so etwas geschrieben? wenn nicht als serverscript dann vielleicht als standalone script? 

könnte man denn auch eine suche implementieren, die auf der zielplatte nach leeren ordner sucht und dabei alle ordner verschiebt, die nicht einen header-ordner mit dem titel "complete" beinhalten?

ich wäre für hilfe wirklich äußerst dankbar.

weihnachtliche grüße,

tino


----------



## Tinobee (27. Dezember 2007)

kann denn wirklich niemand helfen? wenigstens beim zweiten teil? ich suche schon seit tagen nach einer möglichkeit. selbst mit einfachen .batch dateien komme ich dem problem nicht bei, weil mir einfach das wissen fehlt und ich nicht weiß, wie man so etwas realisieren kann.

wäre schön, wenn von den vielen lesern mal einer die zeit fände, einen kommentar zu hinterlassen, damit ich weiß, ob das überhaupt geht oder ob ich das vergessen kann.


----------

